# Kingdom hearts Secrets of the Keyblade



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

Story- A secret member of the Organisation XIII escaped after realising he was chosen by the keyblade and his destiny isn?t to collect hearts for Xemnas. After Xemnas is defeated he finds himself without purpose but soon realises that heartless are swarming around the worlds so rushes to help. His name is Vincent.

Your Part- You have the choice to be a bad guy and help the Disney villains with their heartless or to be a keyblade wielder who helps Vincent defeat the heartless.

The battle system is like Kingdom hearts Chain of Memories which is the card system now everyone starts with the same cards and the same amount. Now here is an explanation for the card system: 
Card System

Card Types
 Attack Cards- The most common way to attack, as the name suggests. These are depicted by different types of Keyblades and have red borders. 
 Magic Cards- Unleashes magic spells, such as Fire, Cure, Gravity, etc. These have blue borders. 
 Item Cards- Used to restore Attack cards or Magic cards with Potions or Ethers, respectively. These can only be used once per battle, and have green borders 

Special Cards
There are two types of cards that are different from the other cards in battle: 
 Enemy Cards- Based off of enemies or bosses and can temporarily give you better offensive or defensive capabilities. These have black borders, and cannot be used in sleights. 
 Trick Cards- Trick cards only appear during certain boss battles. Unique attributes of these cards is that they are always green, the card value is always 0, and the picture on the card is a green Mickey Mouse insignia, like the keychain attached to the Kingdom Key. When used, the colors on the screen inverse, and the boss is either stunned, or the battle area changes allowing you to gain the upper hand.

Each card has a number from 0 to 9. This is known as Card Value. When a card is played against the enemy's card, the card with the lower value "Breaks" and is discarded. This leaves enemies vulnerable for a few seconds. Cards with a value of 0 can break any attack, but can be broken by any card if played too early.

Sleight
A special ability that can be either learned from leveling up, or obtaining them from boss fights or chests. Some sleight examples are: Sonic Blade, Strike Raid, and Ars Acarnum. Some of these sleights did not appear in KH1, such as Fire (Bizzard,Thunder) Raid, Homing Fira (Blizzara,Thundara), etc., as well as some friend sleights, such as Blazing Donald.To learn more go to kingdom hearts wiki

NOW ENTER HEROS!

Destiny Islands


Sora,Kairi and Riku slashed through the heartless before stopping for a breather."Where are they coming from?" Kairi asked.
"I thought we defeated them!" Sora said annoyed.
A heartless jumped at them from behind but Riku noticed it and slashed it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hollow Bastion

Yuffie threw her shuriken which destroyed the heartless heading towards her."Damnit!Where are they coming from?"
Leon shot one then another."We're screwed if we don't stop them from getting any further!"
Meanwhile Aerith was inside Merlin's house with Cid who was typing something on the computer."We're making progess in finding out where the heartless are coming from Aerith!"
"Well where are they coming from?" she asked.
They're coming from-" Cid cut off when something smashed through the wall."What the devil!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Port Royal

Jack slashed at the heartless getting no where but kept trying."Damn wheres Zola when you need him?"
"Jack we should get out of here!" Will shouted and Jack nodded before they ran off.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

Ironically, while the Heartless attacked the coastline of Port Royal, James McCrimmon was far out to sea in the _Zola,_ searching for these very creatures. James's theory was that perhaps he would find more answers to his questions about Heartless, Keyblades, and unworldly magic in the New World across the Atlantic Ocean. He had stocked the necessary supplies for a journey that could last him months, and he was prepared to do so in order to follow in the footsteps of explorers before him. 

Jack had spoken of things that would make your head spin- flying boys who never grew old, a strange sport called "baseball," genies that granted your every wish, and even extraterrestrial aliens. People called James a fool for swallowing these tales, but a part of him had known these things to be truths long before Captain Sparrow started spinning his stories.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

Twilight Town

"What the hell!" Seifer shouted before being knocked down by a heartless."Damnit!I can't hurt them!"
Seifer raised his struggle bat in defense as the heartless lunged at him and he closed his eyes.He heard a slashing noise and opened his eyes to see Vincent."Yo mate run!" Vincent shouted holding off the heartless.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Port Royal

Shadows appeared and attacked James from behind while Soldiers appeared right in front of him.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"What in the blazes... shadows? Living shadows?" James said allowed, drawing his cutlass just in time to deflect the claws of a Soldier. "These must be the Heartless! I'm getting close! I come in peace, Heartless," he tried to say, jumping out of the way of a Shadow trying to ambush him from behind. "I only wish to learn from your kind, and bring back proof of your existance. Can you speak english?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

The heartless came to a stop and it seemed like they were discussing with each other but no noise came from them.One of the heartless looked at James and shook its head before it jumped at him again.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Destiny Islands

Destiny Islands was now breaking apart and being consumed by Darkness."Damn this isn't good!" Riku shouted.
"Stick together and don't leave the other ones' side so we don't get separated again!" Kairi said and Riku and Sora nodded.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"Well, so much for that!" James said. He slashed at the jumping Shadow with his cutlass, bisecting it. It left no body.

"That's new," James said. "Seems the ones without armor will put up less of a fight. Doi. Well, if it's a fight you seek, Heartless, then you've found it!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

Twilight Town

Vincent was now surronded by millions of heartless."Well this party is getting fun!" Vincent said as he slashed the heartless in front of him still not noticing one strange thing: He was using cards to attack.
Vincent and the heartless attacked each other at the sametime but Vincent beat the heartless(5 against 3).

Destiny Islands

Sora,Kairi and Riku were being sucked into the darkness while holding each other's hand to stay together.Then everything went blank.

Traverse Town

Riku,Sora and Kairi woke up in Traverse town and were amazed.It had changed in a bad way.The buildings were on fire and an evil Maleficent destroying more buildings."Stop!" Sora shouted charging at her.

Port Royal

Shadows started spawning more and more,probably coming from the shoreline.They started to crawl all over James's body and were going to try to get his heart when something smashed into them just missing James."I suggest you come with us!" a voice shouted.
Jack and Will were on the black pearl guns at the ready.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"Jack!" James shouted. "You were right about the shadows! You probably don't remember me, but I was the only one who believed you!" James took out another lunging Shadow and ran up the plank that was lowered to the _Zola._ He took a position at a cannon and fired at a Soldier, blowing it clear into the sky.

"Nice to meet you again. James McCrimmon, at your service. What are you even doing out here?" he asked. "And who is this distinctly unpiratish fellow, posing as your first mate?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

"I noticed the heartless at shore disappear then some surviors of a boat wreck came and said something about creatures made completely out of darkness.Oh and this is Will he can fight ok and hes the only other person who know about the heartless who can actually fight so I brought him with me."

Traverse Town

Maleificent blasted Sora away who and Riku charged at her getting thrown back as her body was consumed with her power."You fools you thought I had gotten weaker?" Maleficent laughed."I've gotten stronger than you and the darkness shall now destroy you!"
A blast of darkness flew past Riku and Sora heading for Kairi.

Twilight Town

Vincent was exhausted and the heartless kept coming.He fell down and drifted into a deep sleep as the heartless attacked him.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"Well, if you can vouch for him, I'll buy it," James said as he fired the cannon again at an Air Pirate, right before it got the chance to rip through a sail. "Either of you have any idea where these things are coming from? Maybe that dog-man with all the buckles and zippers you told us was working with Barbossa, or one of those... Organizer fellows."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"I don't know to be honest I haven't seen any of them and Zola hasn't come to help like he did last time."
They started to sail away with only the Air Pirates following which they started to shoot down.

Traverse Town

Sora rolled in front of Kairi taking the hit."Sora!" Kairi shouted as he fell to the ground.
Riku got angry and charged at Maleficent who attacked him with darkness.Riku charged right into it and there was a huge explosion.

Twilight Town

Vincent opened his eyes for a minute and to his surprise he saw that the heartless were gone.

Hollow Bastion

A huge heartless emerged from the wreckage of the wall."I thought Leon and Yuffie were holding them off!" Aerith shouted.
"Seems this one got passed them."
Leon appeared with Yuffie just behind."Oh Lucy I'm home!" Leon shouted before shooting the heartless and Yuffie threw her shuriken.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

James managed to get the last one down, and like all the others, it left no body.

"Hey, Jack. Any idea why those things do that? Not leave any bodies after they go down? I've never seen anything like it before."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"I don't know myself but I know there a hassle and I'm really starting to hate them." Jack said as they got to shore."Well I'm going to try and find a way off this world and find Zola.Are you coming with me?"

Traverse Town

Riku fell to the ground leaving Kairi the only one left to fight Maleficent."Well child how do you feel to be all alone with no one to help you?"
"Leave us alone!" Kairi shouted angrily and stands up as if ready to fight.
"Ah so you still have some fight left in you." Maleficent said before walking over,grabbing Kairi and dragging her into a corridor of darkness.

Enchanted Dominion

Kairi and Maleficent ended up in Enchanted Dominion."Ah Aurora's world well its been a while since I last came here."

Twilight Town

Vincent ran around searching for the source of the heartless' disappearance."Who helped me?" Vincent asked himself."And who actually could help?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

James jumped back a bit, almost losing his balance as the Black Pearl hit a wave. "Are... are you serious? Off this world? That's what I've been looking for this whole time, mate! Why didn't you tell me you could do that in the first place! Sign me up!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"I don't properly know how but Zola could so we can too we just need to find out how." Jack said before starting to think how to get off the world.

Traverse Town

Sora's eyes fluttered open and he saw Riku on the ground while Kairi was nowhere to be seen."Kairi!" Sora shouted."Where is she?"

Hollow Bastion

Leon and Yuffie had lead the huge heartless away as Cid told Aerith where the heartless were coming from."Maleficent?" Aerith asked."How is she doing this?I thought she was gone."
"I did to but it doesn't seem shes dead yet." Cid said typing something and a suddenly a familiar voice came out of the computer,"How may I help the users?"
"How did you connect to Tron from here?" Aerith asked.
"I'll tell you later anyway Tron we need some security bots and make them good for once."
"Got it users command is being processed." Tron said.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

James sighed, leaning against the side of the boat. "So, we're back to square one. I was trying to sail to the new world across the Atlantic when you found me, where all matters of phenomena are being reported. Maybe we should start there. You do have the fastest boat in the sea, after all."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Well you've got a point the black pearl is fast so lets go find our way out of here." Jack said turning the black pearl in the right direction.

Traverse Town

Riku had woken up to hear Kairi had disappeared and him and Sora had started searching all over for her."Damn shes not here she must be with Maleficent."

Twilight Town

Vincent was busy making something to fly out of the world and help the other worlds when he remembers: "What about the corridors of darkness?"

Hollow Bastion

The Security Bots appeared to help out Leon and Yuffie.Half of them noticed Aerith sneaking away so went to back her up if a heartless attacked."I must find Cloud." Aerith whispered.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"So, this is a rare opportunity for me," James said slyly as Jack steered the ship. "It's not very often that I get to speak to you sober. Is there anything else I should know about the other worlds and the Heartless?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Well I only know Zola was from another world and that he seems to have fought the heartless before.Oh and that when someone loses their heart they become a heartless who take other people's hearts and if Sora was correct they leave a......shell behind which is called a.......nobody I think."

Traverse Town

Goofy,Donald and Mickey landed near Sora and Riku."Hey the worlds are in trouble!" Donald yelled.
"Kairi has been taken by Maleficent!" Sora yelled back.
"WHAT!" Donald quacked.
"Don't worry Sora you'll find her." Goofy said.
"Riku,Sora we need to help the other worlds lets go!" Mickey said before going into the ship again and everyone followed.

Twilight Town

Vincent kept trying to create a corridor of darkness until he finally created one and walked through.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"Interesting," James said. "I'll have to make a note of that. Well, from what I hear, most ships take about a month to get across the Atlantic. I wouldn't be surprised if the Pearl did it in a week, though."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"That is quite true but it still may be dangerous if the heartless attack us again."

Space

"So where are we going first mickey?" Riku asked.
"Well first we have to help hollow Bastion!" Mickey said as they steered towards Hollow Bastion.

Hollow Bastion

Cloud was,as usual,searching for Sephiroth.Whe Aerith found him he instantly questioned her being there."What are you doing here Aerith?Its dangerous now." Cloud said.
"I came to see you and tell you we need your help over at Merlin's."
"As usual." Cloud said before running to Merlin's with Aerith trying to keep up.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"Please, Jack," James said. "Are you worried about me? That's a little out of character. What's really going on here?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Worried about you?Nah I'm worried about the pearl.If the heartless attack they may ruin the pearl."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

James laughed. "That makes more sense. You did go through a spot of trouble to get this rig back again, didn't you? I wouldn't want to do that again. But with Will and myself on board, I don't see why we couldn't handle the journey. Unless either of you have any better ideas."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Well I don't have any ideas."
"I do!" Will announced.
"Well you don't count."

Hollow Bastion

A huge swarm of heartless had cornered Leon and co.All of a sudden a gummi ship crash landed killing all the heartless.Mickey,Riku,Sora,Goofy and Donald stepped out."Sora what are you doing here?" Leon asked in a I-could-handle-it-myself voice.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"No, no, let's hear Will out," James said. "Anything that'll keep us from having to spend a week in the open sea with him."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Well we could-" Will got cut off as something smashed into the side of the Pearl.
"What was that?Is the Pearl ok?" Jack goes to check if the Pearls alright  and sees a whole ship full of heartless firing their cannons.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"Well. That's not good. Jack. Will. Man the cannons. I'm heading down there. If I'm going to be seeking these things out, I might as well get some first hand experience."

James jumped over the side of the Black Pearl, landing on the ship full of Heartless. He readied his cutlass, deciding to take stock of his enemies before attacking. Exactly how many were he going up against, and what kinds were they? These Heartless seemed to come in a wide variety.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack took hold of a rope then aimed his gun at a little bit of string sticking out of a cannon and and shot it making the cannon shot.He then swung and slashed at the heartless before swinging back to the Pearl.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"Nice moves, there, Jackie," James said. He swashbuckled his way through a couple of Pirate Heartless, grabbing one of their cutlasses before it disappeared and using it in conjunction with his own to take out a Large Body.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Hey Will why can't you do that?" Jack asked.
"I don't know how to do it thats why."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"If you ladies are finished gossiping, I could use some help!" James said. He was being swarmed by a cloud of Rapid Thrusters.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Ok Ok don't be so impatient!" Jack said before charging into help while Will hestiated before following thinking,"This is crazy"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"Jack, Will," James called out as he hacked through the haze of Thrusters. "This is getting a little ridiculous. Why don't we just get back on the Pearl and sink this Heartless ship instead of dealing with the crew one by one?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Yeah this is riduculous!" Jack said before rushing back to the Pearl with Will and they got ready to shoot."Getting ready to blow them to pieces!"

Hollow Bastion

"Do you know where Kairi is?" Sora asked to gang.
"No why?" Yuffie asked.
"Shes been taken by Maleficent!" Riku explained.
"Damn!" Leon said."So you have to get her back....again."

Enchanted Dominion

Vincent found himself in a weird world and wondered where he was.He walked around and after sometime found Maleficent with Kairi in weird tome type place.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Fire at will!" James ordered. "No, not Will. At will. As in, when you're ready. Go!" James started sinking cannonballs into the hull of the Heartless ship.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

While they fired at the heartless' ship the heartless mages appeared to set fire to the pearl.

Hollow Bastion

They went into Merlin's and and found Cid talking to Tron."So you saying the heartless are back in your world as well!?"
"Affirmative."
"Trons in trouble?" Sora asked.
"Yep the heartless are in his world as well."
Mickey started wondering around."Hey I think I know where Maleficent is!" Mickey said.
"Where!?" Riku and Sora asked.
"Enchanted Dominion is Maleficent's home world so shes probably there!" Mickey explained.
"WHA!" Donald quacked.
"So we go after her right?"
"Right!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Oh, this is perfect," James groaned. "Jack, take care of the goons on the ship! Will and I will man the cannons!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

Jack started shooting at the red nocturnes but they kept coming and coming."Damn we need to find Zola!"

Space

"Hey whats that there!?"
"Its prot royal!" Goofy said.
"Lets go see how Jacks doing!" Sora said.
"Sure!" Mickey said descending down and sees the two ships in battle.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well, he's not here, and we're just going to have to make due without him!" James said. Finally, he sunk a well-aimed cannonball into the hull of the Heartless ship and it started to go down.

"Got it!" James shouted victoriously. "I'm going belowdecks to get some more ammunition!"

James sprinted to the inner chambers of the Black Pearl, only to find something he wasn't prepared to see: a hologram of a Moogle selling various items. Not that he knew what a hologram or a Moogle was.

"What... what are you?" James asked. "And what are you doing on Jack's ship?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"If you go back up you'll find out why I'm here." The moogle said.
Meanwhile at above with Jack and Will."Hey whats that?" Will asked pointing at a gummi ship in the sky which landed on the Pearl.Sora and company walked out."Hey Jack whats going on here?" Sora asked.
"Zola some assistance?" Jack asked.
"Thats Sora!" he replied before rushing in to help.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Oh, no," James said. "You can't fool me. You're barely here as is. I can see right through you. I go upstairs, nothing's there, and when I come back down, you're gone. Now tell me before I take all of this pretty merchandise you have for sale as my own. What are you, and are you from another world? How did you get here, and how can we get off this wet rock and on to yours?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"So many questions.Ok I'll start by saying I'm a moogle and yes I'm from another world.Now I have little holograms everywhere thats how us moogles sell stuff to people and the way to get to other worlds is by gummi ship."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

James scratched his head in confusion. "A... moogle? Gummi ship? Hologram? You've completely lost me. But... it doesn't matter! You say that these Gummi Ships take you from world to world, right? Send one here, now, or I'll rip this... this... hologram thing right out of the ground!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"I don't actually have one on me sorry." the moogle said.
Mickey and Riku rushed in to help Sora while Goofy and Donald looked around and found James."Hey what are you doing here?" they asked.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"What the... a talking duck?" James said. "Zola! JACK! ZOLA IS HERE! We have literally been searching the world for you. There are Heartless everywhere!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"So James the duck is Donald the dogs Goofy and the other two I don't know." Jack said.
Sora,Mickey and Riku were taking down the heartless while Goofy and Donald stared at James confused.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Oh. Sorry. James McCrimmon. I'm a friend of Jack's. I've been curious about these other worlds I've been hearing about, but now it seems like we have larger problems. What can I do to be of service?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"This guy is a weird one." Donald whispered to Goofy.
The keyblade wielders had defeated nearly all the heartless but then they disappeared and a Large body appeared."WHOA!" they shouted as the ship started sinking super fast because of the large body's weight.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"I've fought these guys before," James said confidently. "Stand aside. I'll handle it. The weight won't be a problem- these Heartless just disappear after they're defeated."

James sprinted up the stairs above deck and grabbed a harpoon gun, aiming it right at the Large Body's head and firing.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

The Large body saved itself by flabbing up its fat which took the hit."Oh shi-" They cut off before the ship goes under.Riku and Sora instantly sprang into action.Sora took the front while Riku went behind the large body and they both stroke at the sametime.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Now's my chance!" James shouted, the harpoon lodged in the Large Body's gut. He retracted the harpoon to pull himself near it, and then shot it again at point blank, launching it out of the ship. He threw the harpoon gun out along with it. The Black Pearl began to rise again.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

When the Black Pearl was back above water Sora explained to Jack what happened.
"So you lost your lady again?Well the only thing you can do is try to get her back."
"Yeah thats true and do you want to come with us to other worlds?"
"I'd love to but I think I'll stay with the Pearl but James might want to go."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Jack mentioned something to me about 'preserving the world order' back at Port Royal. Basically, from what I understand, it means he's not allowed to leave, since he's too important to this world. I'm a nobody, though. Well. Not a Nobody. A nobody. As in, no one special. I can come with you and nothing'll happen here. Pirate's honor. Captain Sparrow can vouch for me."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Yeah he can go after all he isn't famous like me." Jack said.
"Well yeah he can come if he wants." Sora said as they start to climb into the gummi ship.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well, that was easy," James said, climbing into the Gummi Ship. "So. Where are we headed. Finding this girlfriend of yours?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Girlfriend?" Sora asked blushing."No of course not shes just a.........close friend thats all ok?"
"You like Kairi more than that idiot." A voice in his head said.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Fine, whatever," James said, waving his arms dismissively. "Close friend. Where is she being kept? A flying pirate ship? A cave filled with treasure? An alien planet?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"A place called Enchanted Dominion well thats our theory but thats all we know." Sora said.
"Hey where is that world Mickey?" Riku asked.
"I don't actually know but I'll find it."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

So, I've heard a lot about you, Sora," James said, getting comfortable for the journey, "And your dog and duck friends. Why don't you introduce me to everyone else?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well you know I'm Sora the duck is Donald the dog is goofy." Sora said.
"I'm King Mickey but I prefer just Mickey." Mickey said.
"I'm Riku one of Soras friends and Kairi is my friend too." Riku said.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well, a pleasure to meet you all," James said, tipping his cap. He squirmed a bit in his seat. "Is it just me, or is it a bit cramped in here?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well there is quite a few of us but you'll get used to it don't worry." Mickey said.
"Hey look a new world!" Sora shouted.
They descended to check it out.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"I can't believe it," James said aloud. "I simply can not believe it. I'm on a new world. A new world with a talking dog, a talking duck, a talking mouse, two teenage boys cruising through space trying to get lucky with some girl, and on a ship made of gelatin. I must be back at the tavern. I am stone drunk."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

*NOTRE DAME*​
"No you're not drunk and lets go check this place out." Sora said.
"Hey look a bell tower!" Mickey pointed out."We must be in Notre Dame!"
"Notre Dame?"
"The home of Judge Frollo."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

(OOC: If it turns out Frollo is working for Kefka, I am out of here. XP)

"Notre Dame?" James asked. "As in, France? I didn't even know Kerry spoke French."

James stepped out of the crowded Gummi Ship and into fresh air- or at least as fresh as air got in 15th Century France.

"You know," James said, holding his nose, "No one really ever talks about how terrible the renaissance period smells."


----------

